# Please, pray for me



## NicksWifey (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi everyone. Last year, I shared with Specktra that I had thyroid issues. Here is a link if anyone wants to read it: http://specktra.net/f211/im-scared-77286/

I had a fine needle aspiration (biopsy) on my thyroid on Tuesday and it was probably the worst pain I've ever experienced in my life. Maybe I'm just a huge wuss, but I kept saying "NEVER AGAIN!" to my mom the entire time. It hurt really bad to swallow and I was left with a nice, welted sorta bruise on neck. Well at least the pain has went away and the area is still somewhat bruised. I was feeling confident, but something in the back of my mind told me not to assume anything. The pathologist came in a few times during the biopsy and that alarmed my mom (she knows him personally, we both work for the hospital where I had this procedure done) because she said that usually doesn't happen.
My mom called me this afternoon at work and told me that I have to get thyroid surgery and have the right lobe removed
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The surgeon that she works for, has been treating me since I stopped seeing my endocrinologist. He scheduled my biopsy. Apparently, the cells/tissue they found from the biopsy were follicular and couldn't tell if it was benign and malignant, but the follicular cells raised a question with the pathologist and my DR because there is such thing as follicular thyroid cancer.
I'm so fucking petrified. I've never been really extremely sick before, never had surgery, never had an IV put in, NOTHING like that. I just don't understand how in the hell this could happen. I realize that my dad has thyroid issues (which he has under control because of meds), his sister had thyroid cancer at a young age and had her whole thing removed and his other sister also has thyroid issues.
And I haven't felt well in FOREVER. My moods are horrible, I never have any energy, I could sleep for hours on end and still be tired. I've felt like such a demon forever that I always thought "It's just you, you have an issue" but it makes me wonder if my thyroid has been the culprit all along.
They won't know until they take out that portion of the thyroid that has the nodule growing on it if it was cancer or not.

So yes, I'm extremely scared and petrified right now. I want nothing more than to crawl into my mom's lap and bawl my eyes. Thank you for reading this.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh no!  I am so sorry.  I know how scared you were the other day and I can't imagine how you feel now.  Please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers.  The good news is that you are keeping on top of things with the thyroid issues being in your family, instead of ignoring the possibilities.  Everything will be ok. *HUGS!*


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, I so feel for you hun!!! I will keep you in my prayers for sure. Sending peace & hugs your way!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that :/  I'm sending you all sorts of good wishes, and hope that this is just a minor inconveinience for you.  Try to stay strong (I know it's tough) and get well very soon.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 12, 2008)

We're all thinking of you.  And scared along with you. 

You're stronger than you know.

You won't know anything until you know it. Do as much research as you can online, so that you're informed of the possibilities. Be informed about what is going on with your own body, learn the language so that you can understand better what is happening and ask better questions of the doctor. 

Take control of the things you CAN control right now...and try to ...relax a bit on things you /can't/ control. There is so much you can't control right now, and that is what is....probably the most scary. Focus on what you /can/ do.

We're here!!
:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








if you need anything pm me at anytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## nikki (Sep 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear you are having these problems!!!  We are all thinking of and praying for you.  I hope everything goes well!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey sweet girl!!  I am so sorry to hear about this!  I know you must be very scared right now...and I totally understand that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Surround yourself with people that love & support you and try to stay calm and strong.  You will be in my thoughts & I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 12, 2008)

I recently had surgery and I was so scared. I had never stayed in hospital before, or had stitches, never had a blood test or anything, so I was really frightened. But once I got there the nurses, surgeon and anaesthesist (sp?) were so nice, they really put your mind at ease. It really wasn't as scary as I though it would be, sure I was in pain for a little while. But i'm fine now. It will be over before you know it. Hopefully this will be what is causing you to fell unwell, and it may be a whole lot better for you once you have the surgery. Although I did crawl into my mom's lap and bawl my eyes out more than once!

I really hope everything goes well for you, its okay to be scared but you will get through the hospital part just fine, I know you will.

I'll be thinking of you


----------



## stacylynne (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry sweetie. No one wants surgery.
I can relate to your story. My Aunt had thyroid cancer like your sister & now she's on cynthroid meds. 
2 years after she had thyroid cancer she got breast cancer. The good news is that she's in remission. Now she going for body scans & still clear.

Good Luck to you & my prayers are with you
XOXOX


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 12, 2008)

I sure will be thinking about you!  I'm sure that everything will be okay & hopefully after you will start to feel normal again.  Take care!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 12, 2008)

I am so sorry you're going through this.  I'm hoping for the best for you and that perhaps you will finally get some resolution with the problems you've been having.

Good luck, my prayers are with you.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sending you as much love as I can.
Please be okay. I am hoping the best for you and that you will come out of this with better health than ever.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww, I'm really sorry to hear you're going through this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

I knew a girl on another forum who had the papillary/follicular kind of cancer. She had this lump in her neck, had a biopsy and found out it was cancerous. She did have the surgery and ended up just fine, and cancer free. So apparently the outlook for this is pretty good, and since you're catching it early no matter what it is, it's good that you are taking care of it. 

I know surgery is scary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had a ganglion cyst removed from my wrist, and also had reconstructive surgery for my pinky which was screwed up in a car accident. The thought of it is terrifying, I know. But you won't feel anything like you did today. You'll put on a mask, start breathing in the anesthesia, and you will be out for the count. When you wake up, you will be on plenty of meds and probably won't feel anything for a while anyhow. 

Anyways, we're all here for you wishing you the best and a very speedy recovery and you'll be fine. 

Much love girlie... stay strong!  (*hugs*)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 12, 2008)

aw girl I hope everything goes well! You will be in my thoughts


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

First off Brittney you know that I have mad love for you and if you need ANYTHING please let me know.  Even just to talk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry that you have to go through this but it sounds like you have a good team behind you.  Do you know when the surgery will be?  

You are in my thoughts and prayer.  Please keep me updated on what is happening.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that your going through this. I know what its like to have something happen that you don't expect. Four years ago I went to the hospital for what I thought was a ankle sprain and it turned out that I had two huge blood clots in my leg. I didn't know if I was going to make it. But I was lucky and pulled through. I wish you the same luck and hope that everything works out for you. Best wishes to get well.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 12, 2008)

My thoughts are with you mah dear.

You're a tough cookie, so I know you'll get through it just fine.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The earliest they can do the operation is on September 30, nearly a week after my 22nd birthday. I really don't want to, I know that sounds bad, but I just want to hold it off as long as possible. I will be meeting with the DR on Monday just to discuss the findings with me. Since my mom works for this DR, I had given her permission to talk with him about the results of my biopsy.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Sep 12, 2008)

I will be thinking of you.

I can't remember if I've shared this with you in the past, but I've gone though almost an identical experience as you.  A doctor found an "odd lump" during a check-up and after many specialists and many tests, it was discovered that I had about a dozen nodules on my right thyroid - one was very large.  It was getting so big so quickly and started interferring with my ability to swallow.  I had a biopsy, which I found to be extremely painful, just like you (I had a stiff drink afterward).  The doctor's told me they thought the best bet would be to remove my right side of my thyroid.  During surgery the large nodule (then the size of a golf ball) came back as cancerous.  My parents didn't tell me the results when I came out of surgery.

I had so many people praying for me.  A few days after my surgery, the doctor told me that although the test results intially came back as cancer, that they retested, and the nodlule was indeed cancer-free!  I am certain God had His hand in this!

So, I've been living without half my thyroid for almost six years, have had one baby since then an my thyroid levels have been PERFECT ever since.  I am really thankful for that.

With all that being said, I can totally relate to where you are right now.  I'm sure you're scared and anxious.  And that's ok.  Just ask lots of questions to your doctors and take care of yourself.

I'm pulling for you!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this sweetie. I hope you know you have several thousand Specktrettes sending out positive thoughts. A former teacher of mine had thyroid cancer, and had to get the whole thing removed. She is now completely fine, aside from having to take a pill everyday. PM me if you need someone to talk to. *hug*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 12, 2008)

Sending prayers ...


----------



## Scorpdva (Sep 12, 2008)

I can understand what you feel I have Graves Disease(overactive thyroid) and take meds daily. Thyroid conditions really effect your whole body and definitely your mood so I can relate to having horrible moods and feeling "crazy". I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww babe! I will be praying for ya, I am here for you as well!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry that your going through something so difficult like this. I'll keep you in my prayers and I hope everything will be okay.


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 12, 2008)

My thoughts are with you honey...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just over 2 years ago I had to undergo surgery to remove possible cancerous cells, and this surgery had a 5% chance that I would need to have a hysterectomy during the surgery.  Needless to say I was shit scared and wanted to postpone this as long as I could (not that I did).

This is the time where you will need the support of Nick and your family and friends (and Specktrettes) and I am sure that you will find this in abundance.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Sep 12, 2008)

*oh, sweetHeart....you are in our thoughts and prayers over here....*
*I send you HeartVibes, along with my hubby and son.*

*Please feel all the Love you are receiving from our house 
& from all over the World!*

*xxxxxxxxxCherylFaithxxxxxxxxx *​


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this darling and you are definitely in my thoughts. Believe me,you'll be fine. I know I speak for everyone here when I say you have all of our support. Any type of surgery is scary, but waiting for the outcome is even worst. Two years ago I was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and between the time of the biopsy and the results I was in really bad shape, but once you get the results, you just have to deal with it accordingly. I had the option of going through chemo or have a part of it removed with the consequence of being diabetic for the rest of my life and taking insulin via injections. Needless to say I had a portion of my pancreas removed. It was a hard decision but it help me to stay here and live. You seem like an absolutely AWESOME person and everything will work out. If there is anything at all that you need, please do not hesitate to ask, we're all here for you.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through this.
I'm the same way, never been seriously sick, no surgery, etc. so I would be scared too! I hope everything goes ok, and I'll be praying that it's benign. I hope they can get everything under control for you.


----------



## rbella (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate this is happening to you, of all people.  You will stay in my thoughts and prayers. PM me anytime if you need to talk.  I know you will be fine, I just feel it.
Love you!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, honey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I am ALWAYS here for you if you need to talk. Im sorry you are going through this. As hard as it sounds, keep a positive attitude...you have many people around you (and here) who love you and care for you...you will make it through this just fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im always here for you!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry this is causing you some worry right now.  One thing to remember is that if you aren't feeling well now, this biopsy and surgery may address that issue and bring you relief (both physically and mentally).  

I can relate to a bit of what you are saying.  I had an undiagnosed hypoactive (underactive) thyroid for probably about a year (as I look back at when the symptoms arose).  I used to be constantly exhausted.  I now take a pill for it and feel 170% better.  

As far as any anxiety you have about IVs and surgery.  It's not that bad at all.  An IV is a bit of a pinch when they put it in, but you don't feel it after that.  As far as the surgery, that's when they break out the good drugs.  Trust....you will not feel a thing.  They'll probably give you a little something to relax and then comes the strong stuff.  You don't even feel it coming on.  One minute you're awake and then poof! you are off to dream land.  Good stuff!  

Take care and try not to worry too much.


----------



## MariaBukuria (Sep 13, 2008)

Good luck and may God be with you through this whole ordeal!  Stay strong!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_As far as any anxiety you have about IVs and surgery. It's not that bad at all. An IV is a bit of a pinch when they put it in, but you don't feel it after that. As far as the surgery, that's when they break out the good drugs. Trust....you will not feel a thing. They'll probably give you a little something to relax and then comes the strong stuff. You don't even feel it coming on. One minute you're awake and then poof! you are off to dream land. Good stuff! 

Take care and try not to worry too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with everything here, the IV is really nothing to worry about, once its in you don't feel it at all, and the surgery, you won't remember anything about it except going to the theatre and waking up. 

You are stronger than you think. Afterwards you'll ask yourself why you worried so much.


----------



## User93 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hun, im so sorry to hear this. But I agree with Rbella, you will be completely ok! Whatever it is, it was diagnosed, and the surgery will make you feel only better. Its good you gonna have it, cmon! You will most likely feel way better after it. I can imagine how scared you are, but everything will be ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for IV or complete anestesia - last summer when i was having a surgery on my nose i was very scared of anestesia. They put me not through IV, but through that complete anestesia with intubation and tube in my throat breathing for me for 1,5 hours, and they made me knock out completely. I was seriously worried about this so much. But the anestologist told me that the surgery goes the way you imagine it to go. You gotta go there and say "I gonna be VERY ok. My anestesia will be easy. My surgery will go good". He said, your mood is 51% of operation. And that was an old specialist who did lots of surgeries so he knew for sure!

I was afraid of feeling sick after i wake up, but it went really good. I wasnt sick at all after that a serious anestesia, no feeling sick, no headache, just was freezing a little. And keep in mind im not the healtiest person ever and i was known to fain a few times and chicken out.

Everything will be ok and you will be finally HEALTHY! You can pm me anytime aswell, and we are always here for you and sending you positive vibes.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 13, 2008)

i'm sending u every positive vibe, prayer etc that i can Brit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can thyroid problems be amplified by stress? cos from ur other posts (about that stupid bitch ex of nick's) you sound majorly stressed out.
concentrate on you for the time being and making yourself feel good !
all my love
xxx


----------



## jmj2k (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your condition.  I know that thyroid problems are fairly common. (especially with the symptoms you are describing) My brother and a close friend had to have theirs removed.  They are both doing great and feel great!  Listen to your docs, they're the experts.  My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sending positive vibes your way. Stay strong! ((Hugs))


----------



## mommamacgurl (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that u arent well...hug and prayers to you!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 13, 2008)

Im sorry to here this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you are in my thoughts x


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear. Good luck to you!


----------



## Claire84 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're having to go through all of this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I truly hope everything goes well and that you're fully healthy again asap.  You're a great girl (I love your youtube channel!), and everyone here is rooting for you.  I'll keep you in my prayers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hugs*


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2008)

oh honey.. ((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))) i will pray for you.. hang in there.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone, *so very much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## joey444 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah, sweetie! I'm sorry you're going through this.  I'll most def. pray for you!
By the way, I strongly believe that your mood swings have a lot to do with your thyroid.  Also, be strong and I'm sure that there is absolutely nothing wrong with you but if it helps any, thyroid cancer is the easiest to completely remove as it's usually detected very early.  My friend at work was 25 when she found out she had thyroid cancer and had suregery last year and she is 100% fine.  I'm sure that this is not what you want to hear but keep your head up, you're a strong spirit and will be fine!
Tons of hugs!


----------



## TDoll (Sep 13, 2008)

Brit, I know you're tougher than you give yourself credit for.  Everything will be ok.  I know you're scared to think about the surgery, but I know you'll come out just fine.  This could be something really great...after you heal, I really believe you're going to feel well again and not have the mood swings and bad feelings. Stay positive and try not to worry! You know you're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 14, 2008)

I know it sounds scary but you are going to be well taken care of! I know its hard (I've had 3 major surgeries before) but the best thing to do is relax, try to clear your mind, and before you know it you will be back to normal.

stay strong! keep us updated hun


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope everything goes well! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 14, 2008)

Youre in my thoughts girl!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 14, 2008)

I wish all the best for you and hope that everything turns out well!

I'm 22 (will turn 23 next february) and I've had three surgeries in my life, one of the was a really major surgery and every time I've been under general anaesthesia and had an IV. It's not that bad really, you will feel a bit disorientated when you come out of the anaesthetics but it'll go away and the IV really isn't any worse than a blood test.

The first time I had surgery I was about six years old when I had my tonsills removed. Before the operation I had been sick all the time with various infections. After the surgery I didn't need antibiotics for allmost eight years, so that helped me alot!
My other two operations happend when I was sixteen and were the the consequense of a alpine skiing accident. I fell really padly on the hill and one of the ligaments in my left knee snapped. First I had an laparoscopic surgery to the knee to see what really had happened with my knee and see if I needed other procedures. After that I had a major surgery in wich the ligament was replaced wiht an artificial one and now I can walk and run and excersise normally. My point is that allthough surgeries may frighten you in my experince despite the discomfort that they cause you the benefits in the long run outweight them. I just wan to say good luck to you and send you lot's of strenght!


----------



## shootout (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope everything turns out alright. 
I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I had surgery for the first time last week and I had never had an iv or anything before either and it all goes by so quick and the iv wasn't bad at all! Just keep reminding yourself that once you heal you can start living your life normally again and not always being tired and feeling crappy. I will keep you in my prayers beautiful!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh sweetie, I am so upset and scared for you. I know what it is like to have something happen to your health and what its like to have your whole world turned upside down as a result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are in my thoughts, good luck! PM me if you ever need someone to talk to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im a good listener


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear you've been going through so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will be keeping you in my prayers...stay strong, better days will come


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 16, 2008)

So my surgery is scheduled for September 30, it won't be until the afternoon, they want it to be the last case of the day in case they run into any bumps. They are allowing 3 1/2 hours for it, but I don't think it will take that long. The radiologists thought the nodule was on my right thyroid lobe, but my DR ordered another ultrasound today in his office that he did (took less than 10 minutes) and it shows it's on the right side of my isthmus, near the right lobe. Think of the thyroid as a butterfly, with a body and 2 wings. I'll be getting the body removed. When they open me up, they will determine for sure where it really is and if it's interfering with the right lobe, they will take out that lobe as well. 
While being under and out, they will freeze what they take out and send to the pathologist. He can determine if it's malignant and if so, the whole thyroid comes out. However, it could take up to 3 days to do a final report, so there may be a chance that we would find out after sewing up the incision that I would have to go in again and have the whole thyroid out. I really wish they'd just take the whole thing out to begin with, it's better to be safe than sorry. Even if it's not cancer, I can live in peace knowing that I won't have to deal with it anymore and will just take thyroid medication for the rest of my life.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2008)

I hope everything will be fine soon. You're in my thoughts!

I had thyroid issues in my early 20s and was on medication for 2 years. I'm ok now but I still have to go to the doctor to have my T4 and TSH checked once a year. It runs in my family, my youngest sister was diagnosed with the same problem this year.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 17, 2008)

Keep us updated Brit! We worry about you. Or at least I do.


----------



## User93 (Sep 17, 2008)

Keep us posted really, I worry too, I think Meg is right and we all are! Everything will be ok, keep this in mind! It will make you healty finally!


----------



## smh28 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Sweetie,

My thoughts and prayers are with you all the way from Canada. Be strong and know there are lots of people out there sending you positive thoughts. I have never experienced any serious illness either but I have watched other people go through illness and I have seen them all pull an inner strength that I never knew they had from some unseen place. You have it in you to get through this.


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 17, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going through this!  My heart breaks for you.

I recently went through alot of the same things myself.  Earlier this year my thyroid was extremely enlarged and I had to go through all the same things.  They found 3 nodules (1 left, 2 right), which I had the needle biopsy and luckily they came back non cancerous.  I still have an enlarged thyroid and I have to go back twice a year to be checked.

While I was going through this I did alot of research and it made me feel so much better once I found out that thyroid cancer is one of the easier ones to cure.  That gave me some peace of mind and I am sure you already know it, but I wanted to share just in case.

No matter what anyone says to you, I know it won't help quiet those thoughts in your head and the panic you must feel right now.  Reaching out and asking for support is a great thing and hopefully you are surrounded by people to help you through it all.

You will be in my thoughts.....good luck.


----------



## User49 (Sep 17, 2008)

I had a friend battle cancer. Try and stay positive. Focus on taking care of yourself and beating this thing! xx


----------

